# Another rust spot



## 2bumpy (Jun 15, 2011)

After reading about the severly rusting floor panels on the " not very old " Altimas, I decided to pay more attention to my recently purchased 2008 2.5 S. I had put it up on the hoist before the purchase so I knew there was no rust on the floor panels, but, to be proactive, I sprayed rust preventative into the 2 offending "holes" in the floor panels and had them and the surrounding areas undercoated. 

The reason for this post is that I found another area that was starting to show signs of rust, just little 1/2 ' halos of discoloration, about 10 of them. They are located inside the trunk where the weather stripping goes along the width of the trunk from side to side. ( "top" of the trunk ). I know I'm not explaing this very well . Open your trunk , run your finger from the base of the middle of the back (outside) window towards the trunk. When your finger falls into the track at the start of the trunk opening, that's where my car was rusting. Only along the "width" portion of the car , no rust along the sides. I think the water "pools " here along the width. Along the sides, it drains away. 

Just an FYI. I will add Nissan has been good so far. They took one look at it and said bring it in under warranty. It's going in tomorrow. Let me know how your cars are. Maybe my car's just the anomaly.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Can you post some pics?


----------



## 2bumpy (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, probably should have posted some pics at the start. Just approx 10 halos of rust across the top " water gunnel " ( by the weatherstripping across the trunk ). Too late now, all fixed. Nissan was very good. No problems at all. Picked it up Friday. Took 3 days to do the repairs. At least I didn't see it for 3 days.


----------

